# No water thru classic - help!



## Coffee Roamer (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi. I have a coffee van with a 2 group classic in the back. A couple of times now the water has stopped coming through the group heads and main water nozzle. Once when we were very busy and once when it was quiet. There's plenty of water in the water container and the external pump seems to be working. The machine makes its noise constantly rather than kicking in when using the water.

Fracino want to charge me £1 a minute to listen to the problem without guaranteeing an answer. Has anyone had this problem? Thanks....


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Which area of the world are you in? The machine could be blocked by limescale if your water isn't filtered.

Is it only an intermittent problem? Perhaps the pump is dodgy, but that wouldn't explain why you aren't getting hot water from the tap.

Can you give any more details of what happened when it stopped working, ie did it stop mid flow?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------

